# GENERAC 4000XL Motor Bad, Can I use generator head?



## Viper32 (Sep 18, 2005)

Ok, I had posted a few weeks erlier I had bought this generator real cheap, well the motor is toast. Does anyone know what briggs engine would match up to the gen head? The Generac motor was a 7.8 hp, will I need that or more HP with a briggs engine?

Viper


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

7.8hp.....why not just use a 8hp. should work.


----------

